# Alimentar motor brushless con fuente ATX.



## carllos (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola les agradezco si me pueden ayudar mi problema es el siguiente , necesito alimentar este motor brushless (ver foto) el cual consume alrededor de 37A  a 12V con una fuente ATX Thermaltec TR2 RX 750W la cual dice en sus especificaciones que posee un solo rail de 12V a 56A lo cual es excelente, pero al conectar el motor y hacer una prueba la fuente no dio ni 25A, en cuanto a voltaje bien marco mas o menos 12V pero cuando la corriente llega a este valor de 25 la protección de la fuente la apaga y no deja subir mas y yo requiero que llegue a 37 o 40A se podria esperar esto de una fuente generica pero esta marca es muy buena por lo cual el problema posiblemente no sea la fuente, utilicé solo la salida de 4+4 para alimentar el motor entonces la inquietud es como debo conectar los cables de la fuente para que me de los valores de corriente que deseo, cuantos cable amarillos debo conectar?  Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2011)

Para esa corriente deberías conectar TODOS los cables amarillos juntos . .  y todos los negros.

Por otro lado , yo personalmente no creo que una fuente de PC de mucho más de 20 Amperes en los +12 Vdc.

Tenés derecho a seguir creyendo en los Reyes Magos 

Saludos !


----------



## carllos (Mar 28, 2011)

amigo dosmetros esta fuente es de las que usan los gamers la cual suministra altas potencias a los sistemas de los computadores de los videojugadores de manera pues que posiblemente
de los valores de volajes y corrientes  que se especifican en  la fuente lo que no se es como debo conectar los cables o ctos cables amarillos de unir para que me den los valores que requiero


----------



## arg (Mar 28, 2011)

Coincido con Dosmetros, igual no creo que esa fuente provea 20A, una cosa es que te lo diga las especificaciones otra cosa es la realidad, da igual que juntes todos los amarillos con los amarillos y los negros con los negros o los dejes por separado, pues estos adentro donde estan soldados ya estan todos unidos , asi que no hay ningun problema si juntas 1 2 3 4 o todos lo cables o no.


----------



## mcpiebot (Mar 28, 2011)

La fuente tiene el dato de la corriente donde también dice "maximum output current" y resulta que ese dato siempre se toma considerando el máximo de corriente por un periodo muy corto de tiempo (milisegundos).

Es por eso que te entrega cierta cantidad de corriente y luego se corta, porque lo que ofrece no son corrientes sostenidas, solo corrientes pico.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 9, 2011)

mcpiebot dijo:


> La fuente tiene el dato de la corriente donde también dice "maximum output current" y resulta que ese dato siempre se toma considerando el máximo de corriente por un periodo muy corto de tiempo (milisegundos).
> 
> Es por eso que te entrega cierta cantidad de corriente y luego se corta, porque lo que ofrece no son corrientes sostenidas, solo corrientes pico.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



No se puede obtener la media constante?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2011)

Una ATX dará unos 350 Watts diga lo que diga la etiqueta 

A menos que sea una fuente *buena y CARA* , y no cara porque tiene lucesitas azules y está pintada de rojo metalizado


----------



## Vin (Abr 9, 2011)

De hecho unirlos todos si que es útil, ya que esas fuentes tienen varios raíles de salida, el +12V1, +12V2, etc. pero debes poner diodos entre ellos si los quieres poner en paralelo.

Y lo digo por que tengo una Corsair HX de 1000Wattios y es así, y si da una potencia muy grande.

Saludos

Por cierto, las fuentes indican el poder máximo de pico, efectivamente, pero hay fabricantes que te dan la potencia real, y en algunos países es obligado ponerlo, pero no creo que sea el caso.


----------



## jorger (Abr 9, 2011)

Em.. solo un par de cosas..
Me lo parece a mí, o quieres conectar el motor brushles directo a la fuente de pc? 
Tendrás el controlador del motor verdad??

Segundo, el motor consumirá 37A, pero eso será con carga máxima.
En vacío (o sea girando libremente) no va a consumir más de 3A
Un saludo.


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 9, 2011)

Hay una realidad sobre las fuentes, las fuentes "mienten" sobre la potencia que entregan pero en la etiqueta donde figuran los amperajes que entrega cada tensión, esos son los amperes continuos y eso sí es real. Compara por ejemplo una fuente marca Sentey de 500W y una Thermaltake de 500W y los amperajes van a ser muy diferentes a pesar de que la potencia sea la misma.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 15, 2011)

dragondgold dijo:


> Hay una realidad sobre las fuentes, las fuentes "mienten" sobre la potencia que entregan pero en la etiqueta donde figuran los amperajes que entrega cada tensión, esos son los amperes continuos y eso sí es real. Compara por ejemplo una fuente marca Sentey de 500W y una Thermaltake de 500W y los amperajes van a ser muy diferentes a pesar de que la potencia sea la misma.
> 
> Saludos



Mira que hasta en eso mienten, una noganet 550w decía entregar 27A y todas las de ese rango no entragan mas de 16.


----------



## louro (Abr 15, 2011)

Recuerde que el motor es una carga inductiva
Las fuentes de alimentación conmutadas para esta aplicación
Deben calcularse y escala
Para hacerlo.
Echa un vistazo a este enlace está en el origen

http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/artigos/1869


Lo siento si alguna norma del foro imponer privaciones
Al colocar el enlace y mi español
Google Translator


----------



## saldarriaga1234 (Abr 15, 2011)

no estas implementadon el speed control o nunfun medio para generalre pulsos?


----------



## carllos (May 3, 2011)

muchas gracias señores por sus opiniones por lo visto hemos decidido no emplear esta fuente
para la alimentacion del motor brushless, por recomendaciones hemos decidido emplear una fuente de alimentacion switching que pprobablemente si nos sirva estare informando de los detalles

muchas gracias louro por esa web es una pagina muy buena


----------



## jorger (May 3, 2011)

carllos dijo:


> muchas gracias señores por sus opiniones por lo visto hemos decidido no emplear esta fuente
> para la alimentacion del motor brushless, por recomendaciones hemos decidido emplear una fuente de alimentacion switching que pprobablemente si nos sirva estare informando de los detalles
> 
> muchas gracias louro por esa web es una pagina muy buena


 

No nos has respondido a una pregunta, tienes el controlador del motor brushless verdad?
Segundo, el motor no te va a a consumir 37A desde el principio.Si dejas que gire libremente no va a consumir más de 2 o 3A

Lo he dicho más arriba, pero lo repito por si no lo leíste..


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 26, 2011)

Yo tengo un problema parecido, pero con menos potencia...
Yo necesito alimentar 3 motores (24 A en total) a 12V. Son motores comunes DC, NO brushless... y estoy viendo que hacer un trafo de semejante potencia sería caro y MUY pero MUY pesado !! además, no solo está el gasto del trefo sino que tambien de los rectificadores (terribles sombreros de aluminio) y filtros.... la potencia aproximada serían 300W...¿¿ es puro verso las potencias de la fuentes ATX !?


----------



## dragondgold (Jun 26, 2011)

Heeem si la fuente es de marca la potencia que marcan es REAL, sino en general mienten sobre su potencia ya que suele ser la potencia pico y no continua. Lo que no es mentira es el amperaje, la etiqueta que tienen que indica el amperaje por cada rama eso es real y sea o no de marca es un dato valido y 100% confiable.

Saludos



Neodymio dijo:


> Mira que hasta en eso mienten, una noganet 550w decía entregar 27A y todas las de ese rango no entragan mas de 16.



Pues yo tengo una Thermaltake de 500W y está entregando 35A en 5V y si que es verdad ya que está bien exigida con la GPU y el CPU. Siempre me han salido válidos los amperajes, supongo que siempre encontraremos alguna excepción.

Saludos!!


----------



## Vin (Jun 26, 2011)

cuervokbza dijo:


> Yo tengo un problema parecido, pero con menos potencia...
> Yo necesito alimentar 3 motores (24 A en total) a 12V. Son motores comunes DC, NO brushless... y estoy viendo que hacer un trafo de semejante potencia sería caro y MUY pero MUY pesado !! además, no solo está el gasto del trefo sino que tambien de los rectificadores (terribles sombreros de aluminio) y filtros.... la potencia aproximada serían 300W...¿¿ es puro verso las potencias de la fuentes ATX !?



Compra una de marca como te dicen, aunque las de marca valen lo que cuestan. Si no, pon 2 de genéricas y lo dan sin problemas 25A, yo tengo una fuente de laboratorio con 2 ATX genéricas y llega a los 30A en 12v.


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 26, 2011)

Gracias Vin por tu respuesta !!
Una consulta ! esos 30A que estás consumiendo.... ¿son de forma contínua? porque yo necesito que al menos me pueda entregar 24 A durante 1 hora...
Otra cosa ! ¿uniste todos los cables en la salida?¿le colocaste diodos a cada salida ?? 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Vin (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola, los 30A son continuos exactamente. Lo he llegado a tener 13 días sacando 30A y aguantó, algún día petara algo me imagino pero se amortiza porque son casi regaladas hoy en día.

Y si, en cada una puse diodos de 50A, si la fuente tiene más de un raíl debes poner diodos en cada raíl para que no se pasen corriente entre ellos. (especifica los raíles en la etiqueta)

Saludos


----------



## arman (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola que tal , yo queria hacer lo mismo pero con un motor de un destornillador eléctrico pero se agotó la bateria asi que pensé en conectarlo directo a una fuente de computadora que pues en las especificaciones dice que me da hasta 8 Amperes y el motor no consume mas de 5A , sin carga funciona bien pero cuando le pongo carga se apaga la fuente de pc, ¿alguien sabe como quitar esa protección o hacer alguna modificación para que no se apague?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2011)

Probaste con los +5 Vdc ?

La protección es para que no se queme la fuente , si la quitás . . .


----------



## jorger (Sep 1, 2011)

arman dijo:


> Hola que tal , yo queria hacer lo mismo pero con un motor de un destornillador eléctrico pero se agotó la bateria asi que pensé en conectarlo directo a una fuente de computadora que pues en las especificaciones dice que me da hasta 8 Amperes y el motor no consume mas de 5A , sin carga funciona bien pero cuando le pongo carga se apaga la fuente de pc, ¿alguien sabe como quitar esa protección o hacer alguna modificación para que no se apague?


 
Deberías usar una fuente de mayor potencia para que no salte la protección, a juzgar por la corriente que da en 12V (8A), esa fuente debe ser de 200-250W si no me equivoco..
Los motores de destornilladores eléctricos (mas bien creo que el tuyo es de un taladro) no son ''moco de pavo'', consumen lo suyo cuando le pones una carga...

Saludos.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Sep 1, 2011)

En las fuentes de PC la realimentacion es en función de los 12v y los 5v, por lo que muchas veces al poner una carga solo en los 12V el voltaje de los 5v aumenta lo que hace que salte la protección por sobre voltaje, la solución es modificar la fuente para que la realimentacion sea solo para los 12v, desconectar los 5v desde la salida del trafo y por ultimo modificar las protecciones de voltaje .


----------



## cansi22 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> En las fuentes de PC la realimentacion es en función de los 12v y los 5v, por lo que muchas veces al poner una carga solo en los 12V el voltaje de los 5v aumenta lo que hace que salte la protección por sobre voltaje, la solución es modificar la fuente para que la realimentacion sea solo para los 12v, desconectar los 5v desde la salida del trafo y por ultimo modificar las protecciones de voltaje .



O poner una pequeña carga, como una lampara en los 5v


----------



## davidepr (Mar 18, 2012)

Saludos, he revividoe este tema ya que tengo un problema similar. Tengo un motor de un mini compresor que trabaja a 12VDC y unos 10 Amp, he tratado de encenderlo con una fuente de PC de unos 600W (27 Amp en la salida de 12VDC) y al parecer segun mis conocimientos, el motor en un estado Cero se comporta como un corto circuito y la fuente se protege y se apaga.

Me podrian ayudar a remover esta proteccion o existe alguna manera de poder arrancar este motor con una fuente de PC.

Los mini compresores son usados en carros para llenar llantas pinchadas. Son portatiles.

Gracias,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

No way , no le alcanza a la fuente de PC para hacer andar un mini compresor de esos , por otro lado lo de 600 Watts y 27 A *en la mayoría de las veces* es mentira.


Saludos !


----------



## davidepr (Mar 18, 2012)

Existe entonces otra forma de poder hacer andar ese compresor de manera portatil sin conectarlo a la bateria del carro????? son solo 10 amp...


----------

